# Sunmark Sturdy Strip Fabric Bandages



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Sunmark-Sturdy-Strip-Fabric-Bandages/dp/B008FNJNIO

I've been using the 1" x 3" bandages for a few years now. They are tough and stay on

Last week I had a underwear tag rubbing the wrong way. Instead of removing it,I just placed a bandage on it.

I washed & dried the briefs and the Sturdy Strip was still on, so I wore them again,since the tag was padded still.

I washed & dried the briefs again today, and that Sturdy Strip is still there. :-?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

wow I would of just ripped the tag off ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, first aide for briefs ,,,,,,,,,,,, cool ,,,,,,,,, coffee kicking in :joyous:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The tag is sewn on good .They're Jockey brand Thorobred 's, because I am one.

I had them on under long johns and heavy wool socks. I had my jeans and boots on. I didn't want to bend over and stick my face in my stuff either


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Last week I had a underwear tag rubbing the wrong way.


You must buy that fancy panty underwear, mine are now printed on.

*Rancher*


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok thanks for the heads up on a possible tuff medical bandage.
do they come in rolls like gauze?
or are they just tuff band aids?


----------

